# Trail permit Req'd?



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Do you need a trail permit to take your snowmobile on Saginaw bay or any other frozen lake?..Thanks...Tom


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that you need to have an up-to-date trail sticker affixed on your snowmobile in order to ride the snowmobile anywhere other than your own private property.

You can double check this by visiting the DNR web site.

Big K


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Big K ..I checked and you are exempt if you operate on private land or if you use it solely for ice fishing on public waters.......Tom


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

I called the DNR last year and was told the same thing as in the previous post. Was also told that you can only ride from (lake) access site to fishing destination and back. Or from your residence to fishing spot provided you access the water from your private property. I interpet that running along a road from your house to get to the lake would be a no-no. A friend of mine, who was icefishing one day, said he took a couple of minutes to run around and see how others were doing and had a CO tell him that he couldn't joy ride on the lake without a permit. (he didn't get a ticket)


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Wruebs, your right .I contacted the DNR today and thats exactly what they told me......Tom


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its truly sad that our gov't has decided to abuse the orginal intent of the snowmobile trail sticker. It was originally intended to be used for trail maint. and grooming. How can a person that is using a snowmobile on a lake be required to buy a trail permit if he isn't on a groomed snowmobile trail. I am pretty disgusted that I have to carry a jigging stick or claim that I am fishing to ride to my sled on the bay. I don't like lying however if your gov't/dnr can why shouldn't you. I still hate it. 

Some people say if you joyride or start riding a sled for any other purpose then fishing you need a permit. I say your wrong. UNLESS I'm on a groomed snowmobile trail. Catch me on a groomed snowmobile trail without a permit and fine. Catch me on the groomed trail.......the whole purpose of the permit.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tdejong302 said:


> I don't like lying however if your gov't/dnr can why shouldn't you. I still hate it.


Ok, so you admit to lying, we believe you.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

boehr said:


> Ok, so you admit to lying, we believe you.


No I didn't... read it real slowly. Seeings how you decided to put your two cents worth in. :evil:


----------

